

Outsource for productivity, not because of laziness - polyfractal
http://euphonious-intuition.com/2012/09/outsource-for-productivity-not-because-of-lazyness/

======
vhf
Interesting points are made, but I miss the "How to find people to outsource
to" part.

What websites do you use to find competent people to work with ? And many
other questions.

~~~
polyfractal
Sorry, I wasn't sure if I should address that in this post or not. I'll write
another one about finding and validating a developer/designer/whatever. It's a
mix of methodology and black magic...so I wanted to keep this post on-point
for one topic.

For small things, I use oDesk. The PSD-to-HTML slicing and part-time developer
were both found through oDesk. I've also found good help on oDesk for other
things like audio transcription and data-entry.

I found my designer through Forrst.

